# Marconi operator uniforms etc from 1912



## Tom Loughney (Nov 1, 2013)

We are building a replica of the Titanic radio room for an exhibit and want to include an operator hat and uniform.
What color was the jacket?
Did they always were vests as depicted by James Cameron?
I have seen Jack Phillips pictures with a solid color car and one with a white top. Was one a dress cap or a senior radio operator cap or just what was available at the time?
I have lots of info on the equipment but have a few questions.
Were both the 1.5KW transmitter and the 5KW transmitter in the "silent room"? Was the spark gap on the desk used all the time or was that just an emergency radio?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

www.hf.ro


----------

